# Definition of a B-B-Q



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

It's the only type of cooking a real man will do.
When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following
chain of events are put into motion:

1) The woman goes to the shops.

2) The woman makes the salad, vegetables and dessert.

3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it
on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils
and sauces, and takes it to the man, who is lounging
beside the grill, beer in hand.

4) The man places the meat on the grill.

5) The woman goes inside to organise the plates and
cutlery.

6) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat
is burning. He thanks her and asks if she will bring
another beer whilst he deals with the situation.

7) The man takes the meat off the grill and hands it
to the woman.

8) The woman prepares the plates and brings them to
the table.

9) After eating, the woman clears the table and does
the dishes.

10) Everyone praises man and thanks him for his
cooking efforts.

11) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed "her night
off." And, upon seeing her annoyed reaction,
concludes that There's Just No Pleasing Some Women!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Yep, sounds just like the normal routine at my place :roll: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And the trouble wth this is...?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Your doing something wrong,

[smiley=cheers.gif] only two beers.

You need more practice.

Or a bucket of iced water next to the BBQ with the cans / bottles in, saves waiting for the wife to bring them to you. Don't forget to get a bottle opener on a string tied to you ( otherwise you will loose it ), or a Pub / bar style one fixed to a neardy fence or netter still the BBQ itself. ( I'm Working on the prototype )


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> It's the only type of cooking a real man will do.
> When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following
> chain of events are put into motion:
> 
> ...


Stu - have to agree TOTALLY - although wifey tends to microwave the meat before I get a chance to scorch it! 
Next weekend is my daughter's tenth birthday, and we're doing a BBQ - hence the new (untested, so far) GAS BBQ (yea - I know, topic covered already) - twenty screaming 9/10 yr old girls, new BBQ & me having to cook it all - HELP - if they don't do insurance for this kind of thing (this ain't U.S., it's suburbia), I'll cover it myself!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

and i thought it was a lot of men wanting a haircut


----------

